# Guess what...



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*We have a puppy!!!:happy4:
the timing is a bit crazy, but oh well, lol!
Gizmo (yes, that is his name ) is a four-month old maltese-yorkie mix puppy. He is very sweet and friendly, and just a great little pup. We got him on Thursday and he is adjusting well. Still struggling with potty training :scare: and I don't expect any miracles for a while
We are moving in two weeks, so it's going to be a bit chaotic for a while but our family is complete with two dogs, two birds, and two gerbils .
Eddie (my older maltese-poodle mix) has been very good with the puppy and pretty tolerant, so that is a relief. Michael, our 11- year old son, is absolutely in love with the puppy and is participating in the puppy's care. So all well so far 
Without further ado, here is my little rascal. And then Gizmo and his big (and extremely patient ) brother Eddie.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, congratulations on your new pup! arty: Gizmo is adorable and it's great that Eddie is accepting well this big change in his world! 
Maybe he will even get to lead by example and teach Gizmo some stuff.
Best of luck with your new little companion!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I have to say, Gizmo is a wonderful name


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, congrats on such cute little puppy and so glad he and Eddie are getting along so well!:clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations, Dee!

Gizmo is just precious and how wonderful that big brother Eddie is accepting another dog into his life. Eddie is a VERY sweet, tolerant and GOOD boy!

Please give both "pups" a kiss from Autumn and Kylie.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a handsome little fellow...I just showed mini the picture and I can tell she think's he's a cute little rascal, and you are smart people for getting him...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Yay, congratulations on your new pup! arty: Gizmo is adorable and it's great that Eddie is accepting well this big change in his world! 
Maybe he will even get to lead by example and teach Gizmo some stuff.
Best of luck with your new little companion! 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much 


Griff said:



I have to say, Gizmo is a wonderful name 

Click to expand...

I think so too 


Jedikeet said:



Aww, congrats on such cute little puppy and so glad he and Eddie are getting along so well!:clap:

Click to expand...

thank you so much!


FaeryBee said:



Congratulations, Dee!

Gizmo is just precious and how wonderful that big brother Eddie is accepting another dog into his life. Eddie is a VERY sweet, tolerant and GOOD boy!

Please give both "pups" a kiss from Autumn and Kylie.

Click to expand...

Thank you Deb, Autumn and Kylie  Yes, Eddie has been amazing, and he has had lots of treats to reward his good behavior :thumbsup:


Jonah said:



What a handsome little fellow...I just showed mini the picture and I can tell she think's he's a cute little rascal, and you are smart people for getting him...

Click to expand...

Haha, I knew Mini would like Gizmo! He is adorable, isn't he*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is just adorable, Dee! I'm glad he's settling in well--Eddie is going to be such a great big brother  

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



He is just adorable, Dee! I'm glad he's settling in well--Eddie is going to be such a great big brother 

Congrats on your new addition! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I have to say, Eddie really surprised me. I thought he was going to be jealous but he is very patient and cooperative. I just have to make sure he gets lots of love too.
The puppy is so loving though, it's hard not to pick him up all the time and carry him like a baby, lol.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your new addition. Gizmo is so cute


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Gizmo is so adorable!! Good things come in two's *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Gizmo is certainly very lucky to have come into such a wonderful and caring family. Eddie will b a great tutor for him I am sure and Gizmo in return will help Eddie stay young at heart.
Meanwhile good luck with the toilet training usually puppies pick it up very fast.
He is adorable and I can see why you are soooo tempted to carry him around xx


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Gizmo is adorable! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*thank you so much everyone 
This is Gizmo's third day in his new home and I am happy to say that he is doing well. He slept well in his crate, no whimpering or scratching, so I am thinking he is getting used to his bed and a new routine. He pooped outside this morning, yaay, lol.
He is not eating much though, so I am a little worried, but it may be just the excitement and dealing with some major changes in his life.
He loves Eddie and always looks for him if Eddie is a little slower on his walks. 
Gizmo is also very affectionate and loves to take naps on our laps.*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations!arty10: Gizmo is very cute!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new pup...Gizmo is Gorgeous, with a great name.


----------

